# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  اذكر الدوله والي بعدك بذكر العاصمة

## nawayseh

فكرة اللعبة اني بذكر اسم دولة والي بعدي بحاول يجيب اسم العاصمة ...... وهكذا
وارجوا من الاخوان والاخوات الي بدخلو وما بعرفوا الحل  يردوا ويقولو  ما بنعرف الحل عشان العضو  لما يشوف  ان الاعضاء  ما قدروا يمكن يتحمس  ويحاول يجيب الحل .
طبعا الي بجيب الحل بحط اسم دوله جديده .
وانا ببدأ اللعبة 


الدوله هي : 



فرنسا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

باريس 

ايطاليا 

يسلموا عاللعبة الحلوة

----------


## nawayseh

شو مالكم يا جماعه يعني كانه الكل عارف العواصم تحركوا عشان تثبتوا  انكم قدها

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> شو مالكم يا جماعه يعني كانه الكل عارف العواصم تحركوا عشان تثبتوا انكم قدها


 
ياسيدي صبرك عليهم مش معقول عارفين كل العواصم

----------


## شذى البنفسج

روما

( اسبانيا ) ..

----------


## عُبادة

مدريد


تايلاند

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

بانكوك

عاصمة كمبوديا (بس بدون جوجل) :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] :Db465236ff:  ع حظي الاحراج ما اعرفتها بدون جوجل 
للي بعدي ومسموح الجوجل  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## anoucha

عاصمتها هي فنوم بنه اكيد استخمدت الجوجل
الدولة الراس الاخضر

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> عاصمتها هي فنوم بنه اكيد استخمدت الجوجل
> الدولة الراس الاخضر


استخمدتي الجوجل!!!! :SnipeR (40):  طيب ليش ما استخدمتي الجوجل ضروري تستخمديه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

عاصمتها برايا 

عاصمة جزر القمر وبدون جوجل :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مامودزو
عاصمة مالطا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

*فاليتا*

* جيبوتي*

----------


## nawayseh

بلشنا نخربط عاصمة جزر القمر  موروني وليست ......

يالله بنكمل

----------


## anoucha

جيبوتي
عاصمة هنغاريا

----------


## anoucha

> استخمدتي الجوجل!!!! طيب ليش ما استخدمتي الجوجل ضروري تستخمديه
> 
> عاصمتها برايا 
> 
> عاصمة جزر القمر وبدون جوجل


اي شو بدك ياني استخدم :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

بودابست :Db465236ff: 

عاصمة كوستاريكا

----------


## anoucha

سان هزيه
عاصمة التبت

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

لاسا :Db465236ff: 

عاصمة منغوليا

----------


## anoucha

اولان باتور
عاصمة الشيلي

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

سانتياغو

عاصمة البانيا

----------


## anoucha

كوسوفو ؟
عاصمة الهندوراس

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

لا مو كوسوفو عاصمتها تيرانا

عاصمة الهندوراس تيغوسيغالبا :1a9661cee1: 

عاصمة ساحل العاج

----------


## anoucha

ابيجان
عاصمة البيرو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عاصمتها ليما

 شو عاصمة أرتيريا

----------


## anoucha

أسمرا
عاصمة غينيا

----------


## nawayseh

بيساو

عاصمة جورجيا

----------


## العالي عالي

> بيساو
> 
>  عاصمة جورجيا





 تبليسي

عاصمة بوركينا فاسو  :Bl (35):

----------


## nawayseh

> عاصمة بوركينا فاسو


من وين جبتها ههههههههه

----------


## العالي عالي

> من وين جبتها ههههههههه





من دار ابوي 

يعني من وين بدي اجيبها  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## nawayseh

> من دار ابوي  
> يعني من وين بدي اجيبها


 
بسيطة يا سيدي ولا يهمك واغادوغو


عاصمة توغو

----------


## بياض الثلج

يلا احزروا شو عاصمة الأردن 

أنا ما بعرف  :Eh S(16):

----------


## العالي عالي

> يلا احزروا شو عاصمة الأردن 
> 
> أنا ما بعرف


اعتقد انها الصريح  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## بياض الثلج

:SnipeR (30): 
اه صح جوابك شاااااااطر 

يلا ححولك عالسجن اللي في الحصن هوون  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## العالي عالي

> اه صح جوابك شاااااااطر 
> 
> يلا ححولك عالسجن اللي في الحصن هوون


شو قصتك على  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> شو قصتك على


 
ما في قصة ولا رواية  :Icon31: 

بس شوف المنتدى كيف نور بوجودك  :SnipeR (9):

----------


## nawayseh

نرجع كمان مره وبنقول شو 
*عاصمة توغو*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> نرجع كمان مره وبنقول شو 
> *عاصمة توغو*


عاصمتها لومي  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

طيب وين الدولة ؟؟؟ :SnipeR (30):

----------


## بياض الثلج

طيب ليش بدز  :Eh S(16): 

عاصمة الهند  :Icon5:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

نيودلهى 

عاصمة النرويج

----------


## nawayseh

اوسلو

عاصمة البانيا

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]تيرانا 
 
عاصمة ترينداد وتوباغو 

 :SnipeR (36):  :SnipeR (36): 
[/align]

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

.............موريشيوس.................شو عاصمتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟يلا يا حلوين بس بدون غوغل ومن هالحركات هههههههههه

----------


## العالي عالي

> .............





> موريشيوس.................شو عاصمتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟يلا يا حلوين بس بدون غوغل ومن هالحركات هههههههههه





طيب اول اشي اعرف عاصمة ترينداد وتوباغو وبعدين حط اسم دولة تانية يا شاطر  :SnipeR (79):  :SnipeR (79):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

بورت أوف سبي.......امبارح كنت فيها عيدت على قرايبيني هناك ههههههههههه

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]
بور لويس  :SnipeR (36): 

عاصمة موزمبيق
[/align]

----------


## اسلام العمري

مابوتو
عاصمة اندونيسيا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :SnipeR (57):  :SnipeR (57):

----------


## العالي عالي

> مابوتو
> عاصمة اندونيسيا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


جاكرتا 

عاصمة هوندوراس

----------


## جسر الحياة

:SnipeR (4):  :SnipeR (4):  :SnipeR (4):

----------


## العالي عالي

> 


شو صعبة ما بتعرف عاصمة هندوراس  :Hah:  :Hah:  :Hah:

----------


## anoucha

اكيد الاعصمة هي 
هندوراسيا ما في كلام
اللي بعدي عاصمة دولة غربستان

----------


## جسر الحياة

> شو صعبة ما بتعرف عاصمة هندوراس


 

بالعكس .. لأنو ما بظن في حد ما بيعرفها

 :Hah:  :Hah:  :Hah:  :Hah:  :Hah:  :Hah:  :Hah:  :Hah:  :Hah:  :Hah:  :Hah:

----------


## nawayseh

> اكيد الاعصمة هي 
> هندوراسيا ما في كلام
> اللي بعدي عاصمة دولة غربستان


 



> بالعكس .. لأنو ما بظن في حد ما بيعرفها


 
تيغوسيغالبا

*دولة غربستان*

----------


## العالي عالي

> تيغوسيغالبا
> 
> *دولة غربستان*





ما في دولة اسمها غربستان  :Bl (10):  :Bl (10):

----------


## nawayseh

> ما في دولة اسمها غربستان





> اكيد الاعصمة هي 
> هندوراسيا ما في كلام
> اللي بعدي عاصمة دولة غربستان


شو يا  رجل ما حضرت فلم الحدود لدريد لحام

----------


## العالي عالي

> شو يا  رجل ما حضرت فلم الحدود لدريد لحام



لا ما احضرت الفلم وما في دولة بالاسم إلى حكيت عنو

----------


## nawayseh

> اكيد الاعصمة هي 
> هندوراسيا ما في كلام
> اللي بعدي عاصمة دولة غربستان


انا بمزح معك بس هاي الدولة من عند انوشة شو رايك نسالها من وين جابتها  بس الظاهر هيه حضرت فلم الحدود طبعا غربستان دولة ما الها وجود

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا بمزح معك بس هاي الدولة من عند انوشة شو رايك نسالها من وين جابتها  بس الظاهر هيه حضرت فلم الحدود طبعا غربستان دولة ما الها وجود





اهااا قلتلي  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## nawayseh

ساحل العاج

----------


## anoucha

ابيدجان
هنداكستان :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):

----------


## nawayseh

وبعدين معك انوشة مره غرب ستان ومره هندكستان 
المره الجايه لا تنسي شرق ستان شو ما ظل  عندك دول جديده

----------


## anoucha

لا بس حبيت اكسر الروتين بس بدون زعل  :SnipeR (70):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مالطا 

 :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]
فاليتا 

عاصمة البوسنة والهرسك 
[/align]

----------


## anoucha

ما بعرف :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ما بعرف


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## العالي عالي

> ما بعرف


 :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91): 
 :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91): 
 :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91): 
 :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91): 
 :SnipeR (91):

----------


## anoucha

:Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (70):  :SnipeR (70):  :SnipeR (70):  :SnipeR (70):  :SnipeR (70):  :SnipeR (70):  :SnipeR (70):  :SnipeR (70):  :SnipeR (70):  :SnipeR (70):

----------


## anoucha

عاصمة مالطا
المجر ههههههههه

----------


## العالي عالي

> عاصمة مالطا
> المجر ههههههههه


 :SnipeR (17):  :SnipeR (17):  :SnipeR (17):

----------


## المتميزة

> [align=center]
> فاليتا 
> 
> عاصمة البوسنة والهرسك 
> [/align]


 سرابيفو 
عاصمة الجزائر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الجزائر 


عاصمة السودان

----------


## العالي عالي

> الجزائر 
>  
>  
>  عاصمة السودان





الخرطوم 

عاصمة الاردن  :Bl (33):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الخرطوم 
> 
> عاصمة الاردن




هههههههههههههههههه حلوه هاي عمان 


عاصمة روسيا

----------


## ثائر جادالله

[align=center] 
موسكو


*جامايكا* 
[/align]

----------


## هلا

كنجستون 

كينيا ؟

----------


## العالي عالي

شو بعرفني  :Bl (34):  :Bl (34):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ولا انا شو معرفني

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> ولا انا شو معرفني


ع فكره أنا شو معرفني عاصمتها الله يعلم

----------


## شمعة امل

مدينة نيروبي  :SnipeR (93): 

الجزائر

----------


## عاشق الحصن

الجزائر

اليونان

----------


## هلا

اوكي بدكوا  مساعده فيها اسم مغنية 
من اغانيها مش حتقدر احزروا انتوا اول حرفين !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مراكش
جيبوتي

----------


## هلا

مقديشو 

النمسا

----------


## شمعة امل

فيينا 

فرنسا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

كأنو باريس ويمكن لندن

----------


## شمعة امل

اه باريس 
الكويت

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

المنامه
اربد

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الحي الجنوبي 


برطانيا

----------


## هلا

اسفه انا خربطت الصومال و جيبوتي 
عاصمة جيبوتي هيه جيبوتي .

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اليونان

----------


## هلا

اثينا










المانيا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

برلين

أنغولا

----------


## تاج النساء

ما بعرف
تركيا

----------


## anoucha

اسطنبول








جمهورية الدومينيكان

----------


## العالي عالي

هايتي

بوركينافاسو

----------


## anoucha

اوغادوغو
عاصمة هاييتي

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> اسطنبول
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> جمهورية الدومينيكان


 سان دمنجو

----------


## العالي عالي

بورت أو برنس

عاصمة الاردن

----------


## anoucha

عمان

عاصمة غينيا بيساو

----------


## العالي عالي

بيساو


ما هي عاصمة موزمبيق

----------


## anoucha

مابوتو




عاصمة الزائير

----------


## العالي عالي

كنشاس

عاصمة انغولا

----------


## anoucha

با نغيلااااااااا



عاصمة تنزانيا

----------


## شمعة امل

دار السلام 
عاصمة سويسرا

----------


## العالي عالي

زيورخ

عاصمة الهند

----------


## شمعة امل

نيولدهي

عاصمة جنوب افريقيا

----------


## العالي عالي

جوهانسبرغ

عاصمة كولومبيا

----------


## شمعة امل

بوغاتا

عاصمة موريطانيا

----------


## anoucha

لندن







عاصمة الشيلي

----------


## العالي عالي

سانتياغو

عاصمة البيرو

----------


## مادلين

العاصمة(ليما)
ما هي عاصمة النجير

----------


## هلا

نيامي


شو عاصمة اليونان ؟ سهله جدا

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*أثينا 


ما هي عاصمة النمسا ؟*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

> *أثينا 
> 
> 
> ما هي عاصمة النمسا ؟*


أكيد فيينا لاني كنت فيها الاسبوع الماضي...عاصمة الأرجنتين؟

----------


## &روان&

بوينس آيرس

           ما هي عاصمة بريطانيا

----------

